# Kirk Manufacturing Co. Yale Bicycle



## oddball (Mar 12, 2014)

Does anyone have catalogs,ads or other info on the pre 1905 Yale bicycle,Kirk Mfg Co not Consolidated


----------



## filmonger (Mar 13, 2014)

Yale 
The Kirk Mfg. Co. 
Toledo, OH 
1901-1905
The Kirk Manufacturing Co. of Toledo, Ohio built the American Automobile called the Yale that appeared on the market in 1901. It is reported that The Kirk Mfg. Co. merged with two other Toledo firms, the Shell Cycle Fitting Company and The Toledo Manufacturing Co. to form The Consolidated Manufacturing Co. The Yale was designed by George Trout and turned out to be a very good American Automobile, advertised as "The Car With The Doubt and the Jar Left Out".

Patric ( Hoofhearted ) here on the cabe has a bit of info about this company if I remember correctly.

http://www.american-automobiles.com/Yale.html


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 13, 2014)

filmonger said:


> Patric ( Hoofhearted ) here on the cabe has a bit of info about this company if I remember correctly.





*Do a CABE SEARCH ............  Question for Pat or anyone that collects Motorcycle related bikes / badges .......... *

I don't know how to cut and paste ... grab and drag ... glue a grab ... or whatever computer-tech term is appropriate in posting a URL .........

.............  patric

*filmonger ... i "horsepowered-up" two of your illustrations using paint.net ..... if this presents a problem .. i will remove.*











============================================================================================
============================================================================================


----------



## oddball (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm pretty clear on the history, just looking to get examples of the early Yale bicycle, brochures,catalogs or advertisements.Here's pics of my Yale


----------



## oddball (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## oddball (Mar 13, 2014)

Fully lugged 1-1/4" dia.frame


----------



## oddball (Mar 13, 2014)

Smaller bottom hanger 1-3/4" dia. hole


----------



## oddball (Mar 13, 2014)

2 piece crank(stamped Sept.1, 1903) with 24 tooth sprocket,looks Westfieldish


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2014)

oddball said:


> Does anyone have catalogs,ads or other info on the pre 1905 Yale bicycle,Kirk Mfg Co not Consolidated




Consolidated was involved in 1904....


----------



## oddball (Mar 13, 2014)

Came with this Troxel saddle (1907-10), added at later date


----------



## oddball (Mar 13, 2014)

Also came with these fenders (1" drop sides) also added at later date


----------



## oddball (Mar 13, 2014)

These hubs (1902 Atherton and ? 32h front hub) did not come on bike ,but seem like  good candidates ,with Velocity P35s (pictured) to go on this Yale.What do you think for fenders?
Cliff


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2014)

No fenders! Fenders did not really become universally accepted until almost 1910 or even later.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 13, 2014)

oddball said:


> 2 piece crank(stamped Sept.1, 1903) with 24 tooth sprocket




..........


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2014)

exactly what I was thinking Patric!


----------



## Sdibarto (Apr 11, 2014)

*I just joined up after reading your inquiry*



oddball said:


> Does anyone have catalogs,ads or other info on the pre 1905 Yale bicycle,Kirk Mfg Co not Consolidated




I am in the process of restoring an early Yale and I would love to see yours.
My Grandfather purchased it used in the late 1930 and raced it up to the early 1940s

My parents had it in our basement in NH while I was growing up and I remember every inch of it.   They sold it when they moved I off and on searched for one for many years and recently purchased one off ebay.

I have it apart and am going to do a full restoration.    I am trying to find out the date of manufacture of mine.    
Does yours have a serial number under the BB?   Does it have a date stamped I have a partial that I can read that is something like November ?? 1888  I was thinking it might be a patent date.

will you can send me photos to wornoutguy@hotmail.com 

Thanks Sam in CA


----------



## Ajuddy (Feb 25, 2016)

filmonger said:


> Yale
> The Kirk Mfg. Co.
> Toledo, OH
> 1901-1905
> ...




Do you know what a frame is worth?  I have an chance to purchase one but do not want to overPay.


----------



## Ajuddy (Mar 10, 2016)

Sdibarto said:


> *I just joined up after reading your inquiry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will get some soon and post them for you


----------



## David Brown (Mar 10, 2016)

The crank shown with the bike is a Stevens repair Hanger. Add says  only hanger which will fit absolutely fit every size bracket. One size does it all . Just need the right size bearing cups for your frame cranks shaft is threaded really long just fit the crank  and  screw on the left crank  arm and cut off to fit. I have a NOS one of these on my 1897 Brantford Red bird Bike.


----------



## ejlwheels (Mar 11, 2016)

repair crank from 1919 Black Beauty catalog


----------

